# Some Pakistani Highflier Pigeons



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

plz chk and comment on these birds


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

*some more*


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Are those breeders and/or flyers?


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

sorry i didnt write clearly .... these are from high flying breeds ... and yes they are breeders ...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They are beautiful birds............what's with the egg in the corner?


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> They are beautiful birds............what's with the egg in the corner?


thanks for your nice comments ... actually the egg is from another pair which i got yesterday and the hen laid egg on the same day ... meanwhile i dont want their squabs so i didnt pay attention to the egg  i have removed the egg ...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahhh now that made my day  Seeing some HEALTHY pakistani high flyers. Amazing looking birds buddy. Those ones at the end are amazing, don't lose them


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

very nice looking birds you got there ,thanks for sharing


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Those Pakistani birds do look nice. I like their colors.


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

thankyou Gurbir, LokotaLoft and RodSD


----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)

türkish 

highfly pigeon image

http://turkiye-guvercin.forum-2007.com/yuksek-ucucu-guvercinler-f46/


----------



## turkish pigeon (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice Birds!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

now thats a nice airy loft and beautiful birds too


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

turkish pigeon said:


>


you got some good birds mate ... can u tell me about their performance ???
when they fly, they remain visible during whole flight or they can not be seen with the naked eye ?? please clear

they are little different, they have feathers on their legs we call them ( PAMOZ ) ... in Pakistan people dont like pigeons with feathers on their legs ... coz they fly lower in the sky

anyways good luck with your lovely pigeons 

Regards


----------



## khan420 (Sep 11, 2010)

any one know where i can buy some pakistani pigeons


----------

